# Camara 0408:2fb1 Quanta Computer, Mal funcionamiento

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas a todos. 

Veréis, tengo una cámara 0408:2fb1 Quanta Computer USB el portatil, el tema es que desde que hace 2 años que me decidí migrar de debian a gentoo, tras diversos intentos y miles de búsquedas, no he conseguido hacer que funcione bién. El asunto es que cuando desde cualquier aplicación la inicio, la mayoría de las veces cuando la expongo a luz de cuarto normal, no enciende y solo obtengo un cuadro negro, a no ser que delante de ella ponga una linterna o encienda un mechero. Tras hacer esto, la cámara funciona en condiciones normales uno 10-15 minutos hasta que la imagen se congela. Sospecho que todo se debe a que hay algún driver de sensor en el núcleo que no configuro o algún ajuste de exposición, por que cuando estoy a buena luz de sol (mejor dicho demasiada iluminación sobre las condiciones normales), dicha cámara funciona genial.

Aqui os pongo la configuración de mi núcleo a ver si alguien puede arrojarme un poco de luz a este enigma jejeej

```

--- Multimedia support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                          *** Multimedia core support ***                                                      │ │  

  │ │                    [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Analog TV support                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Digital TV support                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   AM/FM radio receivers/transmitters support                                           │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Remote Controller support                                                            │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Media Controller API (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                  │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Enable advanced debug functionality on V4L2 drivers                                  │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Enable old-style fixed minor ranges on drivers/video devices                         │ │  

  │ │                          *** Media drivers ***                                                                │ │  

  │ │                    [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->                                                             │ │  

  │ │                    [*]   Media PCI Adapters  --->                                                             │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   V4L platform devices  --->                                                           │ │  

  │ │                    [ ]   Memory-to-memory multimedia devices  --->                                            │ │  

  │ │                    []   Media test drivers  --->                                                             │ │  

  │ │                          *** Supported MMC/SDIO adapters ***                                                  │ │  

  │ │                    [*]   Autoselect tuners and i2c modules to build

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Yczo wrote:*   

> Hola muy buenas a todos. 
> 
> Veréis, tengo una cámara 0408:2fb1 Quanta Computer USB el portatil, el tema es que desde que hace 2 años que me decidí migrar de debian a gentoo, tras diversos intentos y miles de búsquedas, no he conseguido hacer que funcione bién. El asunto es que cuando desde cualquier aplicación la inicio, la mayoría de las veces cuando la expongo a luz de cuarto normal, no enciende y solo obtengo un cuadro negro, a no ser que delante de ella ponga una linterna o encienda un mechero. Tras hacer esto, la cámara funciona en condiciones normales uno 10-15 minutos hasta que la imagen se congela. Sospecho que todo se debe a que hay algún driver de sensor en el núcleo que no configuro o algún ajuste de exposición, por que cuando estoy a buena luz de sol (mejor dicho demasiada iluminación sobre las condiciones normales), dicha cámara funciona genial.
> 
> Aqui os pongo la configuración de mi núcleo a ver si alguien puede arrojarme un poco de luz a este enigma jejeej
> ...

 

intenta utilizar los drivers de  < >   GSPCA based webcams hasta ahora me han funcionado con la mayoria de las camaras sin problema

----------

## Yczo

En primer lugar, quería agradecer tu respuesta: No tuve tiempo de contestar antes. He tenido mucho estres por mis estudios. A ver si cuando encuentro un poco de tiempo trato de poner en practica tus sugerencias, sin embargo reconozco que instalar el driver gspca siempre me dió un poco de inercia por que yo pensaba que era anticuado. Un saludo

Ah un detalle, la cámara parece que funciona bien si mediante el programa video4linux control panel activo la opción de "Exposure, Auto Priority", pero es algo que debo hacer siempre de forma manual, cada vez que arranco la cámara

Un cordial saludo!

----------

